# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  AVZ Убийца системы

## sedia

Начну с того, что самое паршивое и существующее...пострашнее всех вирусов будет.
Не понятно на кой черт придумано то, что  нарушает работоспособность системы за пару кликов.

По крайней мере если сделали такое :Angry:  то сделайте, что то что решает проблему и настройки этой кривой программки убийцы!

Были проблемы с инетом, зарекалась не пользоваться этим безобразием и однако опять на грабли. Что не использование то в итоге снос системы!

После выполнения скриптов из стандартного списка (восстановление системы). Выбрано было на первый взгляд исправление и сброс настроек TCP/IP, а в итоге пропали все подключения в сетевых  :Shocked: .

Ни вернуть это "ваше исправление" ни изменить никак не возможно. Неужели опять все сносить ????

Какое же это восстановление системы если это убийца всего ранее существующего!

Люди смотря на "исправление" и "восстановление" надеются получить лишь сброс или стандартное значение настроек, а никак не отсутствие всего!

Как теперь вернуть в сетевых подключениях все подключения??? Скажу сразу умникам которые думают. что создание подключения и есть решения, скушайте это с маком.

Не высвечивается ни локальное, ни модемное..вообще никакое..до ЭТОГО AVZ  все БЫЛО на месте! :Furious3:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Вы конечно извините, но боюсь, что Вам тут даже не на кого будет выплеснуть злость и не кого обвинить, т.к. разработчик АВЗ здесь больше не появляется...

----------


## sedia

Да тут скорее паника уже. Нужно решение проблемы хотя бы. Выплескивать уже ничего не хочу(((
Восстановить бы стандартные настройки...но как понятия не имею.

----------


## tar

пока не сносите систему. давайте поэкспериментируем еще  :Smiley: 
Попробуйте AntiSMS: http://antisms.simplix.info/AntiSMS.exe
Она позволяет сбросить настройки сети.

----------


## Bratez

> Выбрано было на первый взгляд исправление и сброс настроек TCP/IP, а в итоге пропали все подключения в сетевых


Появился в последние дни такой мерзкий троянчик - встраивается в сетевые компоненты, а после удаления "тела" возникают проблемы с сетью, причем обычные испытанные средства не помогают. В т.ч. знаменитый WinsockFix, ну и AVZ со своими таблетками #14, 15 и 18 тоже (на Win7 вроде как помогает 15). Ругать AVZ в данном случае не совсем корректно. Просто появилась новая хитрая *опа, но на нее тоже скоро найдется свой болт с резьбой  :Wink: ...




> Да тут скорее паника уже. Нужно решение проблемы хотя бы.


Для WinXP помогает переустановка системы "поверх" вашей, восстановлением. Только нужен нормальный дистрибутив, а не "разукрашенная" сборка.

----------

*миднайт*,  *Ilya Shabanov*,  *PavelA*

----------


## thyrex

> на Win7 вроде как помогает 15


Как оказалось нет. Напрочь сносит сеть. Причем даже такая картина наблюдается



> А и еще в диспетчере устройств восклицательным знаком отображаются следующие устройства:
>  1)Минипорт WAN (IP)
>  2)Минипорт WAN (IPv6)
>  3)Минипорт WAN (Сетевой монитор)


*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Задал вопрос http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=232585

----------

*миднайт*

----------

